# Meteor Shower Tomorrow Night 04/22/20



## fmdog44 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sorry but tonight the 21st will be good as well to view, The Earth will travel in to a spot that we will be able to see about ten meteors per hour so get out of the house with a chair and hopefully you will have clear skies.

The Lyrid meteor shower occurs every year in mid-April when particles shed from Comet 1861 G1 Thatcher. According to the American Meteor Society, the comet last passed through the inner solar system in 1861, but with an estimated orbit of 415 years, it won't be back anytime soon.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 21, 2020)

I recall, around the late 80's, sitting alone in our minivan in the driveway around 3 a.m., watching a fantastic meteor shower. Pretty sure it was Perseid's.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Sorry but tonight the 21st will be good as well to view, The Earth will travel in to a spot that we will be able to see about ten meteors per hour so get out of the house with a chair and hopefully you will have clear skies.
> 
> The Lyrid meteor shower occurs every year in mid-April when particles shed from Comet 1861 G1 Thatcher. According to the American Meteor Society, the comet last passed through the inner solar system in 1861, but with an estimated orbit of 415 years, it won't be back anytime soon.


No.  It's too cold out there.  They'll have to fly by my window!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2020)

Crazy insane winds here all day and tonite....the sky is so clear and beautiful tho....might keep peeking out the windows tho.....


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 21, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Crazy insane winds here all day and tonite....the sky is so clear and beautiful tho....might keep peeking out the windows tho.....


I'm between Charlottesville and Richmond.  It's supposed to hit freezing here, but it's still above 50...too warm to fire up the woodstove yet.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 24, 2020)




----------

